# DISCUSSION OF BUG: 3.34 Clock loses time while watching OTA



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

There have been reports by FoxBat and Others? that under 3.34, while watching digital OTA channels, the 811's clock loses a few minutes of time per hour.

Changing to a satellite channel syncs the clock again.

EDIT: Just confirmed this issue. Steps to reproduce:

Tune to an ATSC OTA channel. Leave receiver tuned to that channel for an hour. In one hour look at the clock on the 811, it will be a minute or two off. To sync the clock, tune to a satellite channel. Apparently putting the unit in standby does not sync the clock, however I didn't try leaving it in standby overnight - which might sync the clock during EPG update.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I have the 811 and the time on m reciever is like 15 minutes different than REAL Time - How and Where can I SET the Clock in this unit? Please advise.......and....

Thanks Michael


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

cyberized said:


> I have the 811 and the time on m reciever is like 15 minutes different than REAL Time - How and Where can I SET the Clock in this unit? Please advise.......and....
> 
> Thanks Michael


I would first try a hard reboot. If this doesn't work call Dish.


----------



## destrada (Dec 23, 2005)

Mine was off about 10 minutes. I just did a reset...hold the power button on the front panel for about 6 seconds. It worked for me.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

If you tune to a sat channel and leave it there for a few minutes it should catch up, otherwise reboot it. The loosing of time thing only occurs if your watching OTA for a given period of time. One thing you can try in order to avoid this is not to leave your receiver parked on an OTA channel when idle.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

This issue has been confirmed and I am told to expect a fix in the next release.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, I am getting this too. I set a number of timers to autotune programs and this messes up changing to the channel on time ....

How can you "unfix" something accidentally ....


----------



## gajit21 (Dec 24, 2004)

I just noticed this tonight. I have been watching TV using my OTA for over 3 hours now and my clock is off by 4 minutes.


----------

